
Germany’s about to switch on a revolutionary nuclear fusion machine - abhi3
http://www.sciencealert.com/first-of-its-kind-german-stellarator-could-revolutionise-the-way-we-use-energy
======
brudgers
Date: 2015

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710670)

